# Research Scorpions Need Homes (Michigan)



## awiec (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi all,

A friend of mine has a friend who does research on grasshopper mice, they almost exclusively eat scorpions, and she has some leftover scorpions that she would like to adopt out instead of freezing them. I'm picking up the last one or two Hadrurus arizonensis from her but the kicker is, she has almost 100 Centruroides sculpturatus that need homes. Obviously these are harder to re-home due to potency and I said I would reach out to see if any one local would like to adopt some. You would have to be experienced with potent animals, be local or willing to drive to East Lansing, MI and have a secure location to keep them where wandering children or pets couldn't get at them (it would also be frowned upon to get a bunch to sell them). I was tempted to grab a Centruroides since I keep spiders with nastier venom but I opted for the Hadrurus since I've never kept a scorpion before. If anyone has other creative solutions I would love to hear them.


----------



## Red Eunice (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow! I was excited until reading "local or meet in Lansing, MI" part. I'd use more fuel than the cost of overnight FedEx shipping. I'm in Columbus, OH and would take as many as can packaged into a parcel box, I'll pay shipping.
 I've "hot" species now, no C. sculpturatus, Parabuthus species mostly.
They would be well taken care of, lemme know if this is an option. Great species, hate to see them euthanized needlessly.


----------



## awiec (Nov 6, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Wow! I was excited until reading "local or meet in Lansing, MI" part. I'd use more fuel than the cost of overnight FedEx shipping. I'm in Columbus, OH and would take as many as can packaged into a parcel box, I'll pay shipping.
> I've "hot" species now, no C. sculpturatus, Parabuthus species mostly.
> They would be well taken care of, lemme know if this is an option. Great species, hate to see them euthanized needlessly.


Since the legality of shipping scorps through the mail is a grey zone, I don't think she is comfortable shipping them. I think she had to convince her professor to even just let them be adopted out instead if killing them.


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 6, 2017)

There is a method on how to package them if you search up the Threads here on AB.  I agree with @Red Eunice your potential adoptee list will increase a hundred fold if you are able to package them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## awiec (Nov 6, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> There is a method on how to package them if you search up the Threads here on AB.  I agree with @Red Eunice your potential adoptee list will increase a hundred fold if you are able to package them.


I'll have to ask her about it, I have no personal stake in this but I don't want to see them get put down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah if they can be shipped, I'd take some to help keep them from being euthanized but I'm just too far for that drive to be feasible.


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 6, 2017)

Want to go on a road trip to collect some @miss moxie ?  I'll drive!   

@awiec tell her it's not as hard as it seems to pack them for shipment.  There are guides that can show the steps.


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 6, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Want to go on a road trip to collect some @miss moxie ?  I'll drive!
> 
> @awiec tell her it's not as hard as it seems to pack them for shipment.  There are guides that can show the steps.


Uhhh I don't get into cars with strange guys unless they've got candy.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## awiec (Nov 6, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Want to go on a road trip to collect some @miss moxie ?  I'll drive!
> 
> @awiec tell her it's not as hard as it seems to pack them for shipment.  There are guides that can show the steps.


I'll be contacting her later this week when I go pick up my scorpion, if her professor is okay with it then she might be open to it. I certainly don't want her to get in trouble if they don't want her sending them in the mail.

If I had more time I'd just take all of them myself and become Scorpie Clause but I have way too many spiderlings I need to sell off.


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 6, 2017)

awiec said:


> I'll be contacting her later this week when I go pick up my scorpion, if her professor is okay with it then she might be open to it. I certainly don't want her to get in trouble if they don't want her sending them in the mail.
> 
> If I had more time I'd just take all of them myself and become Scorpie Clause but I have way too many spiderlings I need to sell off.


What about contacting some other Michigan dealers/breeders/sellers? Or even non-local dealers really. Local ones would save the trouble of shipping at all, but. In an ideal scenario, she could package the unspoken for ones up and send them via Fed Ex (legal, no need for her professor to get fussy about that) and be done with it. You'd know they'd all get sold/traded to people who want them and will take care of them.


----------



## Serpyderpy (Nov 6, 2017)

It's too bad I'm across the pond, I always want to help out unwanted animals and I'd take in some of the little buggers if feasible. Bark scorpions have beautiful colours and look too darn adorable. I wish you luck in trying to find them homes!


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 7, 2017)

What about @cold blood ?


----------



## cold blood (Nov 7, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> What about @cold blood ?


its a long drive to the other side of lake michigan my friend.


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Nov 7, 2017)

I'll fly to you with my helium balloons.still saving money for a God damn Lamborghini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 7, 2017)

cold blood said:


> its a long drive to the other side of lake michigan my friend.


So use a boat.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Helpful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Nov 7, 2017)

awiec said:


> Since the legality of shipping scorps through the mail is a grey zone, I don't think she is comfortable shipping them. I think she had to convince her professor to even just let them be adopted out instead if killing them.


 Thats understandable. The professor had them shipped to him, but it is what it is. 
 If she decides to ship, remember I was the first to respond.  I can home at least 15, possibly 20, in separate enclosures at present. 
@gromgrom, @Scorpionluva ship scorps frequently and may chime in on shipping techniques. I've only shipped slings and some MM Ts, I don't know if scorps are more difficult. Might be some good instructional videos on YouTube for referencing the "how to ship scorpions".
@cold blood, if going by boat, just be sure its a "big" boat, Lake Michigan is nasty this time of year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 7, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> So use a boat.


Brrrrrrr


Red Eunice said:


> just be sure its a "big" boat, Lake Michigan is nasty this time of year


There is no time of the year that the lake won't get nasty...but its cold out there in summer when its 90, this time of year I don't want to venture offshore if I don't have to.   Crossing it would take _several_ hours even at pretty high speeds under ideal conditions..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drapion (Nov 7, 2017)

C.sculpturatus can be shipped together too so it should make shipping easier. You dont have to put one per container. You can put a dozen or so in a 16oz deli with no problems at all

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 7, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> The professor had them shipped to him, but it is what it is.


Would that be irony or hypocrisy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drapion (Nov 7, 2017)

If she doesnt want to ship multiple boxed you can send them all to me at one time and id ne more than willing to send them off to who ever wants them. I have more than i already need but i dont want to see them killed

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## awiec (Nov 7, 2017)

drapion said:


> If she doesnt want to ship multiple boxed you can send them all to me at one time and id ne more than willing to send them off to who ever wants them. I have more than i already need but i dont want to see them killed


I just sent her a message to see if she is comfortable with that, we'll see if she responds.



cold blood said:


> Would that be irony or hypocrisy?


Since this was for a university project I'm sure there are special permit that allowed him to receive the animals. I work in a lab that has a lot of exotic plant pathogens that would normally get you a fine if you were just Joe Public shipping them.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sad 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Nov 8, 2017)

Too bad this isn't 7yrs earlier. I would've made that drive from Tuscola county for some. If there are any left over and she can ship I am interested as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Nov 8, 2017)

I did bring the shipping up to her and she said she'd ask her boss if it's okay, if so then she wouldn't mind shipping to someone like drapion for them to be distributed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drapion (Nov 8, 2017)

Just let me know


----------



## Moshtico (Nov 10, 2017)

Any more word on shipping? I would be interested in one or two if they are able to be shipped.


----------



## awiec (Nov 10, 2017)

Moshtico said:


> Any more word on shipping? I would be interested in one or two if they are able to be shipped.





drapion said:


> Just let me know


I talked with her yesterday and she said she's totally for shipping them to drapion for him to distribute as long as he pays for shipping, she just needs to double check with her advisors. Half of them still need to be milked but she would be fine with shipping them all to someone as long as she gets the OK to do so. She said that they have been breeding like crazy but eat the babies. She also has some Hadrurus arizonensis left and would let me know if they haven't been picked up in a few weeks, those I wouldn't mind taking and sending off to people since there are 5 or 6 left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drapion (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok im down. If there eating their babies their really under alot of stress. Thats sad. Yes please send them ill cover shipping to me but the people who want them can just pay shipping and ill get them to them. Poor little guys and gals

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## awiec (Nov 11, 2017)

drapion said:


> Ok im down. If there eating their babies their really under alot of stress. Thats sad. Yes please send them ill cover shipping to me but the people who want them can just pay shipping and ill get them to them. Poor little guys and gals


The cage conditions are under whelming, my scorp was just sitting in a dish with gel crystals looking pretty pathetic since she only has a pvc pipe to hide under. Since these animals are basically there to be fed to these grass hopper mice, I get why the cages aren't much but I do feel sad for them.


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 11, 2017)

awiec said:


> The cage conditions are under whelming, my scorp was just sitting in a dish with gel crystals looking pretty pathetic since she only has a pvc pipe to hide under. Since these animals are basically there to be fed to these grass hopper mice, I get why the cages aren't much but I do feel sad for them.


They need fresh water, that gel product does not work.


----------



## awiec (Nov 11, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> They need fresh water, that gel product does not work.


As soon as I got her I threw them out and put water in there. She'll be in a new cage by the end of today so hopefully she'll perk up some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Nov 13, 2017)

Drapion,
If you have a few extras once they arrive to you I will take 2-3.
I have two males, and would like begin a mini colony.


----------



## TheScorpionMan (Nov 13, 2017)

drapion said:


> Ok im down. If there eating their babies their really under alot of stress. Thats sad. Yes please send them ill cover shipping to me but the people who want them can just pay shipping and ill get them to them. Poor little guys and gals


I have 2 colonies of c sculpts so i could take about 20 more np if you get them all


----------



## drapion (Nov 14, 2017)

Ok. When it happens ill go back thru this thread and message all you.


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 15, 2017)

I am wanting some too! Pm me! Wanting an arizona bark colony.


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 15, 2017)

@drapion , I'd like some too when they are available!


----------



## drapion (Nov 15, 2017)

Ok. Kevin it says you live in arizona. What are you waiting for? Go to walmart buy a ten dollar blacklight and get at it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Nov 22, 2017)

Any updates?
I'm down to one male scorpion : (
I purchased them as adults about two years ago, so not sure on their age.
Do you the life span of a bark scorpion?


----------



## RTTB (Nov 22, 2017)

I'll take 100 of them. Please send Priority Overnight and send a few hundred feeder crickets. Throw in a 20 galllon tall terrarium too. Thanks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## drapion (Nov 23, 2017)

Life span depends on species. But Centruroides live from 2-3 years. Sometimes you get one that will last a little longer but its rare.

You got it Erik, there on their way. I also  set it up with LLLreptile that every 2 weeks you will get 200 3 week old crickets and starting in a month 400 pinheads delivered weekly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RTTB (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes I'm joking people.


----------



## XangerX (Nov 23, 2017)

will take several if they decide to ship


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 2, 2017)

I would love to have some, too bad I'm in KY.


----------



## LittleTs (Dec 3, 2017)

Following - Would possibly be interested in 2 or 3.    

Just curious thought, I have never looked into it/had to look into it, but if shipping is possible is it possible to ship to Canada?


----------



## awiec (Dec 13, 2017)

LittleTs said:


> Following - Would possibly be interested in 2 or 3.
> 
> Just curious thought, I have never looked into it/had to look into it, but if shipping is possible is it possible to ship to Canada?


I think there would be too much paper work to make it worth your while.

On a positive note: The bark scorpions are being mailed out today and most of the hairys have been claimed, I should be able to help her find a home for the last one or two before the holiday break.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## drapion (Dec 14, 2017)

I should have the barks tomorrow. Once I have a count and I know their healthy I'll start messaging people. So if your inbox is full, make room.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## awiec (Dec 16, 2017)

drapion said:


> I should have the barks tomorrow. Once I have a count and I know their healthy I'll start messaging people. So if your inbox is full, make room.


Did they arrive safe and sound? I'm pleased that these were able to rehomed. The rest if the hairys I believed were claimed as well so I think everyone got a happy ending.


----------



## drapion (Dec 16, 2017)

Nope. USPS is screwing up. They still aren't here. Last time they were scanned was when they left Michigan....


----------



## drapion (Dec 16, 2017)

Nope. USPS is screwing up. They still aren't here. Last time they were scanned was when they left Michigan....


----------



## awiec (Dec 16, 2017)

drapion said:


> Nope. USPS is screwing up. They still aren't here. Last time they were scanned was when they left Michigan....


I'm not surprised, we've been getting our first big week of snow of the season.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moshtico (Dec 16, 2017)

Hard week to be shipping anything unfortunately. Hope you get good news soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Dec 17, 2017)

Luckily they are hardy, so most likely they can survive a few days in transit.

I'm still interested in some scorpions.


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 17, 2017)

Yikes. I've got my fingers crossed for these guys.


----------



## drapion (Dec 17, 2017)

Still not arrived and no update on the USPS web site


----------



## drapion (Dec 17, 2017)

EM038897891US

Tracking number. Go ahead and see for yourself. I'm f#$*÷@g pissed. Hate usps

Should of used FedEx but I don' have an extra 70$ to spend on shipping for animals I'm just going to turn around and ship to all you guys. But I should of done it cause now theres a big chance their all slowly dying in the post.


----------



## drapion (Dec 17, 2017)

USPS just showed up, so I got excited. But then they just handed me boxes from Amazon. Damn!!! All she could say was maybe tomorrow. I'm done with USPS. From here on out I'm paying the extra for fedex

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 17, 2017)

drapion said:


> USPS just showed up, so I got excited. But then they just handed me boxes from Amazon. Damn!!! All she could say was maybe tomorrow. I'm done with USPS. From here on out I'm paying the extra for fedex


Just checked the shipping no. WOW fingers crossed for the little guys


----------



## CWilson1351 (Dec 17, 2017)

drapion said:


> USPS just showed up, so I got excited. But then they just handed me boxes from Amazon. Damn!!! All she could say was maybe tomorrow. I'm done with USPS. From here on out I'm paying the extra for fedex


This really sucks, I truly hope the little ones make it. I have the same problems with USPS here in MA.


----------



## drapion (Dec 18, 2017)

It happens all the time to me with USPS. I rarely get anything on time from them. Sucks FedEx and ups cost so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 18, 2017)

Scorps are hardy, especially the older ones. Had a box of scorps delayed recently and they took a week to arrive. All were 2-3i, but not a casualty among them. Still, hopefully they show up today or tomorrow so it'll be done and they can get set up and shipped out again.


----------



## awiec (Dec 18, 2017)

Well crap, hopefully they at least got past the midwest before the heat pack ran out. I'd assume that they can deal with cooler temperatures due to being from the desert but certainly not freezing.


----------



## sr20det510 (Dec 19, 2017)

drapion said:


> It happens all the time to me with USPS. I rarely get anything on time from them. Sucks FedEx and ups cost so much.


This really sucks, especially if they die in transit.
Usps is pretty amazing in my my part of the country, only issue I have had is an item from Bulgaria was lost by the USPS, and took them 6-7 weeks to deliver it.

Still hoping they arrive safe.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Dec 19, 2017)

USPS did this to me except with a Scolopendra heros pling. Poor baby centipede spent 5 days in the mail but he was ok luckily and is a personal favorite in my collection.


----------



## drapion (Dec 19, 2017)

Still nothing. As I write this post I'm on hold with USPS trying to figure out where they are.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Harrison Rice (Dec 19, 2017)

I can take a few, and I live in Colorado but Ive already had some shipped to me no problem.  A friend of mine from out of state would send me slings in envelopes without any problem and low mailing cost.


----------



## sr20det510 (Dec 19, 2017)

drapion said:


> Still nothing. As I write this post I'm on hold with USPS trying to figure out where they are.


They are no help at all when you call.
When I called regarding my lost package from Bulgaria, they had no clue what had happened. They just told me that it might be in customs, but they weren' sure because it didn' say it was in customs.


----------



## drapion (Dec 21, 2017)

It' now in Portland. Only 500 miles away. Mite see it tomorrow.. maybe

Reactions: Sad 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## CWilson1351 (Dec 21, 2017)

Here's to hoping... Honestly I don't even care if I get any at this point, I'm just angry (putting it mildly to avoid censorship) at the incompetence of the USPS. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of them.


----------



## sr20det510 (Dec 21, 2017)

drapion said:


> It' now in Portland. Only 500 miles away. Mite see it tomorrow.. maybe


Hope you get them tomorrow, if not be Saturday at the latest.

How many are you expecting?


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 21, 2017)

So frustrating! Those poor scorpions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## drapion (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, they have been delivered. I don't think I really need to even say the out come.. It was shipped overnight but there is stickers on the box that says ground transport only. I wonder why they switched it to ground only once it was already in transit? This is bs, f[*&**&^ g USPS.

Sorry everyone, wish I had better news for you. Poor things didn't stand a chance in freezing temps for 10 days

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## sr20det510 (Dec 22, 2017)

drapion said:


> Well, they have been delivered. I don't think I really need to even say the out come.. It was shipped overnight but there is stickers on the box that says ground transport only. I wonder why they switched it to ground only once it was already in transit? This is bs, f[*&**&^ g USPS.
> 
> Sorry everyone, wish I had better news for you. Poor things didn't stand a chance in freezing temps for 10 days


That sucks!
Thanks for trying to save them, and share them with the community.

It is tough shipping things close to Christmas time as tons of packages are being sent.

Wonder why USPS F'd things up?


----------



## RTTB (Dec 22, 2017)

That really sucks.


----------



## drapion (Dec 22, 2017)

Hold up!!!!!!!!!!! We have movement!!!!! They are warming up and some are starting to move around. I am blown away right now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 22, 2017)

drapion said:


> Hold up!!!!!!!!!!! We have movement!!!!! They are warming up and some are starting to move around. I am blown away right now...


Fingers crossed! Come on little guys, you can do it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drapion (Dec 22, 2017)

We have survivors. 43 to be exact. 11 normals 32 gertschi morphs. Mainly males for some reason but there is a few females mixed in.  I'm shocked, when they arrived they were limp and motionless. But as time passed and they warmed up some pulled thru. C.sculpturatus has to be the toughest Centruroides species I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 5


----------



## drapion (Dec 22, 2017)

So now, how would you guys like to split em up?


----------



## sr20det510 (Dec 22, 2017)

drapion said:


> So now, how would you guys like to split em up?


Not sure what's fair, or how many people are were interested.

Maybe you can divide them up for the people that were interested?

I'd love 2 pairs, but not sure how many females you have.


----------



## RTTB (Dec 23, 2017)

Due to the amount of casualties I’ll pull out my request to give other members opportunity for them. Give them nice warm homes as these are survivors and deserve the best.


----------



## drapion (Dec 23, 2017)

Ok Erik... your a nice man to step back and allow other to have some.

How about I make 8 groups of 5 in 16oz deli containers and number each group. Then I'll message the people who were asking for some and have them pick a number and that's the group you get.

I would do my best to split them up evenly so no one just gets males. This will make sure no one gets butt hurt or feels left out or something.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWilson1351 (Dec 23, 2017)

Go ahead and skip me as well. I can always find more later on.


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 23, 2017)

That's the definite perk of desert species, or at least species that are super hardy. Anytime I've had a potential winter DOA I always put them someplace where they can slowly warm up and see what happens. Had a shipment from BIC that was in transit for a couple weeks in January a few years ago and only one thing ended up dying. The rest just took their time, did some warming up, and behaved normally after that. Glad to see so many pulled through! 

For the life of me I can't remember if I messaged you since my inbox isn't working right now, but if I did you can skip me to give other members a crack at them.


----------



## drapion (Dec 23, 2017)

Maybe USPS saw this and that's why they switched it to ground only

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## awiec (Dec 23, 2017)

drapion said:


> Maybe USPS saw this and that's why they switched it to ground only


I know for our lab, we have to completely scribble out anything from a previous shipment on the package or else things get messed up. Thank you for taking them, I certainly didn't have the time to rehome them and she didn't have the time to ship to multiple people before the holidays.


----------



## Draketeeth (Dec 23, 2017)

drapion said:


> Maybe USPS saw this and that's why they switched it to ground only


Yup, that would do it. That warning label should have been completely covered since it didn't apply to the current shipment. Whoever received the box should have questioned it as well, since it was probably at odds with the shipping method paid for.

Glad to hear they finally arrived and are pulling through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Dec 23, 2017)

drapion said:


> Ok Erik... your a nice man to step back and allow other to have some.
> 
> How about I make 8 groups of 5 in 16oz deli containers and number each group. Then I'll message the people who were asking for some and have them pick a number and that's the group you get.
> 
> I would do my best to split them up evenly so no one just gets males. This will make sure no one gets butt hurt or feels left out or something.


That sounds like a perfect plan.


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 24, 2017)

drapion said:


> Maybe USPS saw this and that's why they switched it to ground only


That'll do it alright. Dry ice can't be flown, only ground shipping for it.


----------



## sr20det510 (Jan 7, 2018)

drapion said:


> Ok Erik... your a nice man to step back and allow other to have some.
> 
> How about I make 8 groups of 5 in 16oz deli containers and number each group. Then I'll message the people who were asking for some and have them pick a number and that's the group you get.
> 
> I would do my best to split them up evenly so no one just gets males. This will make sure no one gets butt hurt or feels left out or something.


Any updates?
Im still interested in getting a couple of scorpions.

Thanks!


----------

